

IE 8: web dev tools: color picker, JS debugger, CSS prototyper - gtani
http://www.thewayithink.co.uk/post/Good-Bye-FireBug-Hello-Developer-Tools.aspx

======
thwarted
"If you work regularly in IE you may have also used the fantastic IE web tool
bar."

This author has obviously never used the IE web tool bar for serious work
(like trying to figure out what to change to get IE to render well). It is far
from "fantastic".

It's good that these developer tools are getting "baked in". That means a 50
meg download to get an update to a tool that few users of IE will actually
have a need for.

~~~
unalone
I would also throw in that this is built in to Safari. It's very nice, though
I don't know if it's quite as full-featured.

